# Saugeye timing woes



## Tiffmarie (Sep 29, 2013)

Recently, I've decided to try my hand at Saugeye fishing so rather than following my usual techniques...and hitting up my usual hot spots for other types of fish...I've begun asking various people I run in to out fishing for advice and tips. I've also spent a plethora of time meandering various websites. I've received a fair bit of great knowledge but I'm still floundering (haha...get it? flounder-ing? Lol. No worries, I'm here all week folks...sigh). For my privacy and protection, I'll refrain from saying where I fish but I will say it's on a reservoir. Oh, wait...that's right, this is OH; they're almost ALL reservoirs haha...look at me, I'm on a roll! 

Anywho, I've been putting my focus on fishing on points and I've been generally using a greenish jig, or different color, with a bit of nightcrawler on it. My issue is timing. I'm a female and I usually fish alone (along with Mace and another weapon that I'm licensed to carry due to my Concealed Weapons Permit!) but being the daughter of a retired detective sergeant (their only child, hence why I know how to dress up pretty and bake a cake but also how to fillet a fish and dress a deer lol), I'm unfortunately all too aware of how many "sickos", as my dad would say, are out there. For this reason, I'm not comfortable with fishing after dark and that seems to be the prime Saugeye "OK, I'll bite what you're casting" time. I've already had a couple of guys try and throw me in their van a few years ago after dark (but instead of it being a "van, down by the river", per Chris Farley, it was, rather, a terrifying and horrible experience... I got away, thanks to my Mace, before anything physical happened but it really shook me, and my family (who's in another state and feel helpless) up. I don't have anyone I trust enough yet to go with me after dark, either, so long story short, I'm stuck fishing in the daylight hours. A few years ago, by accident, I did catch a few Saugeye in the middle of the day, off a point, with a size 8 hook and a piece of nightcrawler (both times) so I know it's possible but it was in the middle of summer, not winter. 

So basically, if you're still reading at this point (sorry for posting a novel here!), what advice can you give me? I do have a kayak that I fish from but because I have health issues related to my Lupus, I can't when it gets really cold out because my hands give me a lot of problems. I'm stuck shore fishing. I do have water proof boots that allow me to wade in a bit but only about to a foot deep. 

*1. It's noon and I'm wanting to go out...would they bite this time of day? *

*2. Because of all the rain, the water close to shore is a little cloudy still...what lures (and colors) should I use? *

*3. Nightcrawlers or Minnows? *

*4. I know you wanna fish as close to the bottom as possible. But say I'm at a point, casting from shore, do I wanna try to cast out to where there's a drop-off (if I can cast that far) and reel in to the shallows or do I want to cast where it's still shallow and not even hit the drop-off /deeper water? *

Thanks for any help any of you could provide! And so this fits this thread topic, I have had luck with bass lately using nothing more than a size 8 hook with a nightcrawler on it. They've hit in about a foot of water a foot from shore, especially if it's a rockier area. And here's a pic of me and the beautiful catfish I got this Spring. I love catching catfish...so fun to fight with


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

nice write up. I understand your situation. I know of several grown men who will not go out alone after dark in some areas so you are right to be very careful. That being said you do have some options. 
first if you want to catch saugeye during the day I would focus on two lakes. Buckeye and Indian. these shallower lakes lead to more fish being in casting distance through the whole day and they tend to be dirtier water which generally means a better daytime bite. Also these lakes have some areas where lots of people regularly fish so you will find that at dark and just after there will still be enough people around to keep the riff raff from giving you trouble. 

Second I would then try to make some contacts with people who are locals that will give you sound advise on where to go and where not to go and help you know when the fish are biting in those popular areas. The older and more interested in fishing they seem the better lol!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

As far as feeding times for saugeye this time of the year, it can be on and off at all different times and if you are catching them at noon one day, there's a chance they might not be biting at noon the next day but instead biting at 3. So really anytime of the day they could be biting. As far as your poll goes, I believe an hour before and after dark is usually a good time to target saugeye.

I wouldn't just target points either. If you can find a rocky flat that is somewhat shallow but has deep water nearby, saugeye are often in this area too. Just be very careful when walking on a rocky shoreline, I can't stress that enough. I've had a couple spills this fall. Sometimes the rocks will look very sturdy, but it only takes one loose rock.

As far as bait goes, have you tried minnows on your jig? A lot of people have success with the jig and minnow combo. Have you tried using artificial lures? Putting a swimbaits or twister tail on your jig and retrieving it really slow can be very successful this time of the year.

Good luck and be safe. I hope this info helps. Welcome to OGF and we look forward to your fishing reports!


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm nervous of people every time I'm out after dark..just stay very aware of my surroundings and keep the glock close and accessible...especially parts of the scioto that run through some shady parts of the city...just figured I would put my two cents in on the sickos of the night


----------



## note (Sep 29, 2014)

Big Joshy is Right the jetty at North Shore on Buckeye Lake would be safe for you tonight fish plenty of people around


Tiffmarie said:


> Recently, I've decided to try my hand at Saugeye fishing so rather than following my usual techniques...and hitting up my usual hot spots for other types of fish...I've begun asking various people I run in to out fishing for advice and tips. I've also spent a plethora of time meandering various websites. I've received a fair bit of great knowledge but I'm still floundering (haha...get it? flounder-ing? Lol. No worries, I'm here all week folks...sigh). For my privacy and protection, I'll refrain from saying where I fish but I will say it's on a reservoir. Oh, wait...that's right, this is OH; they're almost ALL reservoirs haha...look at me, I'm on a roll!
> 
> Anywho, I've been putting my focus on fishing on points and I've been generally using a greenish jig, or different color, with a bit of nightcrawler on it. My issue is timing. I'm a female and I usually fish alone (along with Mace and another weapon that I'm licensed to carry due to my Concealed Weapons Permit!) but being the daughter of a retired detective sergeant (their only child, hence why I know how to dress up pretty and bake a cake but also how to fillet a fish and dress a deer lol), I'm unfortunately all too aware of how many "sickos", as my dad would say, are out there. For this reason, I'm not comfortable with fishing after dark and that seems to be the prime Saugeye "OK, I'll bite what you're casting" time. I've already had a couple of guys try and throw me in their van a few years ago after dark (but instead of it being a "van, down by the river", per Chris Farley, it was, rather, a terrifying and horrible experience... I got away, thanks to my Mace, before anything physical happened but it really shook me, and my family (who's in another state and feel helpless) up. I don't have anyone I trust enough yet to go with me after dark, either, so long story short, I'm stuck fishing in the daylight hours. A few years ago, by accident, I did catch a few Saugeye in the middle of the day, off a point, with a size 8 hook and a piece of nightcrawler (both times) so I know it's possible but it was in the middle of summer, not winter.
> 
> ...


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

note said:


> Big Joshy is Right the jetty at North Shore on Buckeye Lake would be safe for you tonight fish plenty of people around


Hey Tiffmarie. Take 2 poles to buckeye. Either use both with minnows and floating jig heads on the bottom( this really helps keep the minnow just off the bottom and u will get more action), or use 1 on the bottom while casting the other. Good Luck and let us know how u do. There are a lot of good guys out at buckeye. Talk to them. They will give u info or at least some will.

Snuffy


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Some good advice in the above posts. Joshy nailed it on sticking to the shallower lakes,,,,, at least to start with!!
One thing for sure about saugeye fishing is there is NO set time to fish for them. Fish every time you get a chance and try to learn something each time. Lots of guys sort of lock in on a certain way to fish mostly because they caught a fish or two that way. Don't be afraid to try different things. Watch the weather and moon charts and try to plan your time out there. Good luck to you and be careful out there..

If all else fails,,, Take some home made cookies with you and trade them for fish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lotsa good info for u already. Another place to go once the flow comes down for a good day bite all winter is deer creek. LOTS of dinks bit plenty of keepers to be had.
Lol usually no need to waste big joshysdown there,so i usually start with a twistertail. small #8-#10 stickbaits,and minnows all will work.if the flow is light enough a jig/twister/minnow under a float is deadly down there.
An like said theres no right time of day.
There might be a couple hours in the day they feed better but again like said,that pattern wont hold long most of the time.
And usualy theres enough people down there were your not un-safe


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

There a lot of good info on some of older posts.Suspended Smithwick's, Big Joshies, and techniques. Some very specific details for some nice size Saugeye. Good luck! I hope that you make some trustworthy friends to be able to get out at night. I don't live near central OH.but after reading some of the posts, I might make a few trips this year, If the gas prices remain at where they are now.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------

